# A new site for composers



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

I invite you to visit a new multi-languages site (http://music.usershell.ru/) for composers and lovers of music and take part in testing of it.
At this moment you can select only one of two interface languages, but you can enter information in other languages too.

After registration you may leave comments, add music, create albums and pages from albums, put likes, follow other users. Your soundtracks can be selected to listen by player of random music.

You may enter data (album name, composer name, track name) in several languages.

You may have a dialogue with listeners who commented the track in different languages .

You can add albums and tracks of other users to your profile.

You can also create albums and add tracks that are available only for you.

The start page contains a player of random music and brief description of site.

Other pages:
1. New arrivals.
Contains information about a music sorted by decrising of date adding.
2. Search.
This page allows you to find a music by entering of a track title, composer, lyricsist or/and perfomer.
3. My music.
Contains list of pages added by you and list of albums (and tracks of each album) in a selected page.

Clicking of a menu point "Edit" you switch to edit mode to add/remove/change pages, albums and tracks.

4. Support

You can create a request to support service if it need.

Also you can change your photo (or another image insted of it), add links to your pages in Youtube, Soundcloud and Musescore.
Please inform me about possible errors (including mistakes in localization) or your advices on working of site if it exists.

P.S. I needed about a half of year of working on creating of the site and I can not compose all this time but I hope return to compose a music if it will be possible.


----------



## malc (Apr 19, 2018)

tried to sign up , no confirmation sent to email ?


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

malc said:


> tried to sign up , no confirmation sent to email ?


Some post servers mark a letter with activation code as "spam". Try check folder "spam".

The subject of a letter is "Activation of account in music.usershell.ru"

You can also change your email:
1) select a menu point "Log In"
2) enter login and password
3) you see a message "Your account is not activated". Enter a new email (if exists) and click the button "Send activation code".

!!! Check whether you enter your email correctly.

Inform me if you can not activate account again.


----------

